# How do you trim your goats hooves?



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

The task I dread the most. Hoof trimming. I can't seem to find an easy way to do this with my uncooperative goats. My husband always has to hold them down while I pry legs back to trim. They absolutely hate it. It took me almost THREE HOURS to trim the hooves of four goats today and I'll be honest, it wasn't a very clean job. I'll have to do it again this weekend to clean them up better. 

I don't have dairy goats so we never had a need for a milking stand. I'm wondering what others use to hold their goats in to trim hooves, if anything. I want to build something but don't know where to start! Our goats have horns and it's tough to hold them down and keep from being butted and horned at the same time. Each trimming seems to make them more and more irate. They recognize when they see the orange handles and run. Lol! What can I do to make this easier and faster? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Honestly I flank my pygmy and put my legs over them while a I sit on the ground. My husband stands by and bring them to me/takes them back to their pens. Mine are also horned but they really calm down once on their back or side and it only takes me a few mins to get them done.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a tilt table  best investment EVER lol but before that I had a blocking stand that I had for fitting my steers. Basically it's like a milk stand but not a stand it's on the ground. That was to hold them still then I would put my butt to their butt, reach between my legs and grab a leg. I hold hold the leg between my legs, well basically like you would a horse. But they have these things at valleyvet.com and they attach to the fence and it holds their head In place. I think it's like $50 might be worth looking at 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I would LOVE a tilt table! They are so spendy! Even so I wouldn't have the room  I will for sure look up the head holding thing! Thanks for the info! Meanwhile I plan to trim again on Saturday and will try it like you do summersun. Maybe my goats too will calm when flipped


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Building a milking stand is cost effective and it works great for me...I have even had a Fainter buck with his horns in that thing and did fine...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A milk stand is the best investment ever! (mine was made from a shipping crate from work). Once their heads are in 
the head lock, they have no choice but to stay in one place. Then you can pick up each foot and trim. Even the back 
legs can be trimmed. (Once they learn they can't get away, most stand fairly good.).

A milk stand (or stanchion) can be used for shots, taking temps, etc. And if built high enough, you won't end up
standing on your head when you trim feet!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

We use a milk stand and trim during dinner time so most of the goats stand still because they are stuffing their faces. . Even our new boers with horns don't mind being on the stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

This is what we use... It was only about $100... I don't remember where I got it from but I'm sure I could find it again.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

MY husband just bought us a goat working tilt table. But usually I just put them on our milking stand and lift up their hooves like I would a horse. Then trim the dew claws a few cm, and the hooves until you get the new hoof off.
SInce you do not have a milking stand, you could have someone hold them by a collar and lift up their hooves like you trim a horse, or just flank them and sit on them


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a goat for 10 years before I ever bought a stanchion. What I did was I bought a halter that fit well and snubbed him up short to a stout post in a fence. He was not only ornery at first, but he weighed more than me, so I didn't give him more than a couple inches of rope when we first started learning hoof trimming manners. 

Once your goat is securely tied, use your hip (or your knee if they're smaller) to squeeze their body against the fence so they can't dance around. Tell your goats "woah!" in a firm voice when they struggle or kick, then speak gently to them when they stand still. Have your husband nearby with treats to feed when they behave or else keep a few in a fanny pack so you can dole them out yourself. Goats are very food motivated, so if you reward them for standing still they will learn very quickly what you want. 

Whatever you do, don't let your goats pull their feet away from you! Once you pick up their foot, hang onto it for dear life. If they struggle, push them harder against the fence until they are too squished to move. They MUST learn that they cannot get their way by fighting with you. Your goats will be less traumatized if you get them accustomed to leading and tying with a halter before you use it during hoof trimming. 

Good luck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Bbpygmies....a sheep grooming stand! They work great and aren't all that pricey either. Pretty simple to build one yourself too if you're at all handy with that kind of thing. It's not too high to lift a goat onto if you need to but high enough to save your back! Also won't matter if they have horns or not because they you clip the chain around their neck.

We put ours on the milk stand but it's sometimes a fight to get some of them up there. Since our milking stand is fairly high, it's not easy.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a mid-size MiniNubian Doe who's pregnant and won't get on the milkstand. She is VERY strong, and even with her neck tied to a post, and husband pushing her body to fence and holding her leg, it was a heckuva time trimming each foot. Any other tips for hoof trimming a very recalcitrant and strong doe?


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Some of my goats are so calm I can walk up to them and trim their feet in the pasture, by myself.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Some of my girls I do when they are laying down cause they are too lazy to get up and fight me lol. Some I have to wrestle with. It gets easier just be persistent


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

All of my goats are accustomed to the milk stand as kids, I'll sometimes feed them up there. Then as adults they're quite eager to get on the stand and I just trim their hooves while they're eating.
Some of them I can also just push against the fence to trim.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Laurelsh, try using a halter instead of a collar. For one thing, you don't want your gal to choke herself while resisting. Larger feed stores often stock a few halters that will fit llamas, goats, and sheep. If you can't buy one then you can usually tie a simple halter from rope. I find that a goat restrained by the head is a lot easier to work with than one that's just chained with a collar. The restricted movement forces them to fight with the fencepost instead of you. 

After that it's just going to take time and patience. It may be harder right now if she's heavily pregnant (perhaps that's why she won't go on the stanchion). Unless her hooves are in a bad state, you may want to save this battle until after she kids. Take her for regular walks to help keep her hooves healthy and naturally trimmed (this is also good for muscle tone). The time spent bonding with you will also encourage her be more compliant down the road when you ask her to get on the stanchion and when you trim her hooves. 

Your doe sounds like she might be a bit spoiled. It would be good for you to work on getting her onto the stanchion now, even if you have to make a ramp for it. If she figures out that she can say "no" to your requests then you're going to have a rough time doing anything with her. Best to start establishing some rules now so she's easier to work with come kidding time!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Use treats! . My goats will do almost anything for food 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My dairy goats are trained to the stand. When I got into Boers I needed something different. I got the EZ goat holder from Valley Vet. It mounts to either a fence or a wall. I mounted it to the wall in our barn aisle way.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=91efa582-9cdf-4bc6-9ef4-5a19b6ea1688


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We were once where you are at. We tried to hold the goat down, or tie them up to a fence. Our hoof trimming woes were helped by building a little stand to put their head in over a treat bucket. Now we can easily trim hooves and it is even much easier now that we have been able to train the new generations to jump upon the stand and put their head in the lock. They do well now. It is worth it to either buy one, make one, or have someone make one for you. It will save your back and that is well worth it to us. Hoof trimming is one of the harder things about owning goats for us and I do know that some people are unable to do it so they just give up on it. We've seen some sorry sad cases of untrimmed hooves. Get a goat stand, and you won't regret it one bit even if you have to sell a goat or two to pay for it.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone! NOTE: I have a milkstand- she usually gets on it, but not when pregnant. The EZ goat holder from Valley Vet may be just what I need! Do you think it's way better than a halter as suggested by Damfino? 
Her hooves are not good -they've always grown weird even as a doeling; need to trim her bi-weekly for a while to get them better. I think my goats need hoof trimming at least 1x month, not every other month!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My Nigerians I can tie to the wall if needed, but the boers are more stubborn and tend to "dance around" I love my ez goat holder. It holds them right under the jaw and keeps them straight and still. No more asking my husband to help  I'm about 5'4" and 120#


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The EZ Goat Holder looks pretty nifty! As long as you've got a solid place to set it up, it should work better than a halter. The one nice thing about a halter is that it's cheaper and you can use it anywhere, even if all you have is a tree or a truck bumper, but it's probably not quite as effective.

If your doe's hooves are in bad shape, I especially recommend taking her for a walk every day, preferably on a rough surface such as gravel. It doesn't have to be long, but the exercise forces blood into the hoof tissues, which in turn encourages them to grow out better. Walking thickens the hoof walls, builds callouses on the soles, and improves the natural wear patterns. It's also really good for pregnant mamas to get some exercise. Unless she's very old, being pregnant isn't really an excuse for not being able to climb onto the stanchion. Mama needs a workout!


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Sassykat & Damfino!! Very helpful! Sassykat, we're about the same size and that's a great recommendation. I'll order the EZ Goat Holder AND get a halter!! 
Walking my doe is a great suggestion. I have not trained her on a leash, so it's going to be interesting! But I'll try! Thankful for the Goatspot to access your experience.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Treats are key to walking. I hold a bit of grain in my hand to tease with


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Heck, if you have a herd, grab the one most are likely to follow, and they all should do it. I am probably going to do this today, actually, and for the next few days that are nice. I have a doe who has some hoof stuff going on, and getting her butt out and moving might help.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I use a stand whenever possible. But when it's not, I tie their collar to the fence and work with the dancing. I also give them treats after every hoof is done.


----------

